# list of Halloween related music



## Criptor (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's a list of my songs I have for the halloween season for my ipod. 

http://www.allaccess.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=28676&sid=d32c68242ebac26a4f326b5feca036c6

anyone have any more I should get. please note I also have the midnight syndicate albums as well.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a pretty thorough list.

You've already got some artists that I would suggest, but not some of their songs.

Danny Elfman: Sucker for Mystery

Oingo-Boingo: Who Do You Want to be Today, Nothing Bad Ever Happens, Nothing to Fear

Reverend Horton Heat: The Devil's Chasing Me, Loaded Gun


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Helloween: Dr. Stein. 

Yeah, it's metal, sure, it isn't scary, but it's a hilarious take on Franekstein.


----------



## xxnick0424 (Jul 17, 2011)

I Miss You - blink-182


----------



## napieram12 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dio 'Dream Evil'
Iron Maiden 'Number of the Beast'
The Outlaws "ghost Riders in the Sky' -you could also go with the Johnny Cash version on this one

looks like you've yougot it coverd otherwise


----------



## LaurynIpsum (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are songs I had on my Halloween play list last year that don't seem to be on your list

Siouxsie and the Banshees : Peek-A-Boo
Skinny Puppy : Blood on the Wall
The Damned : Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
The Cruxshadows : Monsters
Sisters of Mercy : Lucretia My Reflection
Danny Elfman : Come Along (from "Little Demons")
Danny Elfman : The Cat is Dead (from "Little Demons"
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds : Song of Joy
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds : The Curse of Millhaven
Rodrigo y Gabriella : Oogie Boogie's Song (Nightmare revisited)
Plain White T's : Poor Jack (Nightmare revisited)
Tiger Army : Oogie Boogie's Song (bonus track Nightmare revisited)
Jeremy Messersmith : Organ Donor
Windows to Sky : The Haunted Mansion - Grim Grinning Ghosts


----------

